# post your benchmark score



## abolahab (May 29, 2006)

post your benchmark score using ATI TrayTool...
lets see

me first.

Crossfire X1800Xt running @ 641/738
IS:      7035

what about you?


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2006)

Ummm, most people here prefer to use ATITool, since the clocks aren't limited and a wide variety of other reasons. Just saying you probably won't get many comparisons 

Try atitool


----------

